# Functions and Malfunctions?



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Have you guys ever had a problem at a get together?...Such as a crazy SOB wanting to fight or just be an ass?.....Too many showing up?....or anything notable.

I was thinking of some type of get together after my big move..not sure when or where yet..just thinking on it and wanted some info and pointers.


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

have it early and end it early. freaks come out at night


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Good point...Thanks!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I hosted a party a couple months ago with Badazzchef and his wife Jenny.

It started around 3:00 pm, people showed around 4:00 pm. Around60 people plus kids showed. Everybody was gone by 10:00 or so. It was easy to clean up the next morning, mostly half empty cups, food plates, etc. Kids were invited too. They seemed to enjoy it. I do have a small pool that was popular with the kids.

We offered free draft beer (a keg of Bud light). It wasjust a little morethan half empty at the end of the night. A lot of people brought there own specialty beer.I also provided a couple big bottles of Red and White Wines. Both were just into the second bottle. I also offered all the fixin's for Bushwackers with ice cream...

You could make your party BYOB (beer and bottle) and people wouldn't mind at all. I was just raised to provide liquor at a party so that's just me.

Pensacola Bushwacker<DIV style="PADDING-LEFT: 10px">4 oz cream of coconut
2 oz Kahlua® coffee liqueur
1 oz Bacardi® black rum
1 oz creme de cacao
4 oz half-and-half
vanilla ice cream
</DIV>


Pour all ingredients into a blender (ice cream optional) with two cups of ice, and blend until mixed.</DIV></DIV></DIV>The Bushwackerswere VERY popular, we ended up going out for more ingredients... DO NOT substitute "Coconut milk" for "Cream of Coconut". (Coco Lopez Creme of Coconut is available in cans at any liquor store). And Ice Cream is a MUST in the recipe.</DIV></DIV>I asked for appetizers, and fish to be cooked, along with people to cook them.</DIV>Folks brough fish, fryers, oysters, you name it. They even brought their own fryers.</DIV></DIV>I ran out of fixin's for the Bushwackers, knives, forks, and maybe cups. As people left they helped dump trash and offered to help clean up.</DIV></DIV>I said no thanks and it took maybe an hour to pick up empty cups and plates and deposit them into the trash. Another hour to sweep, powerwash, etc.</DIV></DIV>You can NEVER have too many trash cans around in the corners at a party though.</DIV></DIV>I had the LUXURY of a Professional Chef and his wife to help host. They MADE the party. But you'd be fine to ask folks to bring fish and side dishes. </DIV></DIV>NOBODY got ugly, NOBODY got even nearly out of hand... I invited EVERYBODY on the forum.</DIV></DIV>I intend to host again as it cools off just a bit in September.</DIV></DIV>Go for it... </DIV></DIV>You'll meet some great folks!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink</DIV></DIV>Jim</DIV>


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

That sounds nice....Did you know how many folks were coming or were there quite a few unexpected?


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

we have never had a problem at our fish frys. the pff members are great poeple. and don't get out of control for the most part in public! but if you have it on a weekday most poeple have to work the next day and will go home early.pff love to get together and meet each other and put faces to the names on the forum. come to the fish fry and you will see. it's always a great time with great poeple. we just want to have some fun, and everybody has something in common. we love to fish!!!!!!! or eat fish! one of the two. maybe both! anyway enjoy and good luck!

scot


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Lane and I do a Gumbo Brew every December to celebrate the end of hurricane season, and we have never had a problem (if you con't count the hang overs.) We start early, people come and go all afternoon and evening, and when we are ready for everyone to go home, whoever is left standing helps with the clean-up. 

Plan it...and they will come.:letsdrink


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *reelhappy (6/21/2009)*we have never had a problem at our fish frys. the pff members are great poeple. and don't get out of control for the most part in public! but if you have it on a weekday most poeple have to work the next day and will go home early.pff love to get together and meet each other and put faces to the names on the forum. come to the fish fry and you will see. it's always a great time with great poeple. we just want to have some fun, and everybody has something in common. we love to fish!!!!!!! or eat fish! one of the two. maybe both! anyway enjoy and good luck!
> 
> scot




Thanks...It will be awhile before I can attend a fish fry...Right now I'm still in Central Fl....Hopefully I'll be moved to the area in the next 2 months or so...If this heat dont get me first.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *fishn4real (6/21/2009)*Lane and I do a Gumbo Brew every December to celebrate the end of hurricane season, and we have never had a problem (if you con't count the hang overs.) We start early, people come and go all afternoon and evening, and when we are ready for everyone to go home, whoever is left standing helps with the clean-up.
> 
> Plan it...and they will come.:letsdrink




I like gumbo....I have a good story I wrote about gumbo that I started shared a couple of Christmas's ago.



I'll send it to you in a Private Message so you can read it...I'll share it with the board later.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

you can be pretty sure that the newest village idiot (me) will come and act a complete fool. I'll probably find the biggest guy at the party and pick a fight with him to better establish his dominance and clearly place me into the featherweight category.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

> *saltfisher1 (6/21/2009)*That sounds nice....Did you know how many folks were coming or were there quite a few unexpected?


I didn't do RSVPs, some people who said they might be there did not make it... some people showed who didn't mention they might come showed up. It was no big deal either way.

People sorta came and left during the afternoon and evening. I got about what I expected, maybe a few less. Food was not a problem, just ask folks to bring some for themselves and a little more. People here are VERY gracious with food and sharing recipies.

Jim


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *jim t (6/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *saltfisher1 (6/21/2009)*That sounds nice....Did you know how many folks were coming or were there quite a few unexpected?
> ...




Thanks...Hopefully after I move I can put together something.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Jhoe (6/22/2009)*you can be pretty sure that the newest village idiot (me) will come and act a complete fool. I'll probably find the biggest guy at the party and pick a fight with him to better establish his dominance and clearly place me into the featherweight category.


I'll shoot you with my nail gun...LOL


----------

